# A Bit Of Colour For The 3133S



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Before...










...and after.










Although these are sold as 20mm straps, they are more likely 21mm or so, so you have to really push them into the lugs. The Strela has odd 19mm lugs so I had to notch a bit the green one. Sloppy job and I'm hoping the nylon PO doesn't start to rip apart from there... We'll see...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicely done matey - The middle one in particular is very smart IMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Strela looks great too...what are the straps??


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

They are leather straps coated with a PU (not PO like I wrote above :bag: ) nylon layer. They come from... PMed.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice! All three look much better than on leather to me.

I think I had one of these once (from JL?) and it was really good. It did fray a little around the edges over time, but could be 'shaved' every few months without too much trouble... 

...nearly as nice as on NATO...!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Nice! All three look much better than on leather to me.
> 
> I think I had one of these once (from JL?) and it was really good. It did fray a little around the edges over time, but could be 'shaved' every few months without too much trouble...
> 
> ...nearly as nice as on NATO...!


Yeap, from him but these are new and not exactly like the ones he used to have (or so I think). I have a feeling these are not as good also... they feel great but there are little details that aren't up there... rubbish buckle and the keepers are hold together by a single horizontal stitch (but they are probably glued underneath :shocking: ). I have a feeling they won't last long but I'm looking at it as an experiment. If they don't last, then I know where to get better nylon straps with similar colours.

Oh, and BTW, don't think you can get away with that NATO business just because of the tinny, tinny letters!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

that strela is a gem i hope to get around to getting one of those soon.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

They are all fine in the new fashion, but I like the Okean more :man_in_love:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> They are leather straps coated with a PU (not PO like I wrote above :bag: ) nylon layer. They come from... PMed.


I was interested until you mentioned leather :thumbsdown:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I was interested until you mentioned leather :thumbsdown:


I mentioned it think of you, I knew you would be curious about these. Sorry Mach, they are leather straps "camouflaged" as nylons...



















The leather is really soft, probably the softest leather straps I've owned though...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Hold the raw notched edge over an open flame for a split second, just long enough to reseal the edges.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Hold the raw notched edge over an open flame for a split second, just long enough to reseal the edges.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


That's a good tip! Will do, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## jsv1891 (Jun 15, 2011)

The Strela is looking great, hope i can get my hands on one of those soon


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

They do look nice on those straps, particularly the sturmanskie. I very much like the grey.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking good made :thumbsup:

but don't know how long they will last, look a little tight on the lugs

cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Looking good made :thumbsup:
> 
> but don't know how long they will last, look a little tight on the lugs
> 
> cheers Martin


Cheers Martin!

They are but it's because of the nylon on top of the leather. After a few days of use they fit better and no fraying so far. I've been wearing these three a lot more now and I have to say once more that they feel a lot more comfortable, especially the Strela. The original (?) Poljot strap had some nasty seams close to the lugs that rubbed the skin.

I'm sure to replace these straps for others just like them if they don't last. They are made in Spain, I just need to find where JL gets them. The Poljot logo is clearly added latter but I can't read the original logo on the short end of the strap. I'm sure they are a lot cheaper ordering from Spain and so easily replaceable. They aren't expensive even if you order them from JL.


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

like all of those.

I completed my first forum purchase today and it was a poljot. I think it will be the first of many.....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

dtc2 said:


> like all of those.
> 
> I completed my first forum purchase today and it was a poljot. I think it will be the first of many.....


I saw your WTB. It's a Moscow Classic with a Poljot movement though. Not that it matters, it's hard to tell nowadays what exactly is a Poljot. The people from MC, Volmax, etc they all came from the Poljot factories.


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> dtc2 said:
> 
> 
> > like all of those.
> ...


thanks fore the info. I found the site in the link via a google search for poljot.

I need to read a lot mroe about russian watches to understand what is what exactly.

so does poljot still make watches or just supplky these movements to others ?

I have found a couple of interesting blogs.

I guess most of what I have found so far will ne newer reissues of the old classic designs.

the ss-20 was another that is very eye catching.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm going to repeat myself a bit with what I already told you on a PM.

The 3133 is nowadays made by Marktime, they bought the exclusive rights for that movement. AFAIK, there is no more Poljot but the people who worked there branched out into other companies. Volmax, the guys that make the SS-20 are one of the most established ones.

BTW, do you know why the SS-20 is called SS-20? There's an interesting related aspect about that watch, although I never saw it confirmed..


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I only read this small but unconfirmed story here on the ss-20

http://www.poljot24.de/en/pd1137119832.htm?categoryId=1


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, that's it. There are other colour variations for that model... official site: http://www.aviatorwatch.ru/en/navigator/list.php?SECTION_ID=118


----------

